# Hotel / Spa jobs



## tonycalzone

Hi,
Can anyone tell me the best place to start looking for jobs in italy? My girlfriend is currently in Sicily, but want to head to the mainland to work for the summer. She would like to work in a hotel or spa resort. Does anyone know where jobs in this sector would be advertised online?

Many thanks,

Tony.


----------

